# Who's on Instagram?



## MarnieSoapien (Sep 2, 2019)

So, I'm just started an Instagram account for my soaps. I'm at www.instagram.com/h.soapien

My pictures are fuzzy but I'll be getting be using a better camera soon  If anyone wants to follow me, I'll follow you back!


----------



## Dawni (Sep 3, 2019)

I just followed you.. You'll know it's me lol I have the same two boys in my pic here and there haha

It's not a soap IG though.. I might make one soon.. As soon as I get my business name figured out lol


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

@soapiesandsparkies


----------



## Dawni (Sep 4, 2019)

amd said:


> @soapiesandsparkies


Followed you too!


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am but my DD did it and I have not done a darn thing with it.  SHE was suppose to take care of it but you know how that goes


----------



## Megan (Sep 5, 2019)

I just followed you, also, love the name!


----------



## Rsapienza (Oct 23, 2019)

@soapsbysapienza


----------



## Misschief (Oct 23, 2019)

@mmsoapery


----------



## geniash (Oct 23, 2019)

@truesoapgeek


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 20, 2020)

Searched for an Instagram thread, and it looks like this is it. Just did a time lapse of a pull through and it’s kind of fun. Y’all might appreciate the second one which is phase 1 of clean up. 
@Salt_Hawk_Arts


----------



## Megan (Aug 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Searched for an Instagram thread, and it looks like this is it. Just did a time lapse of a pull through and it’s kind of fun. Y’all might appreciate the second one which is phase 1 of clean up.
> @Salt_Hawk_Arts


I just followed! Your little doggy is just the cutest!


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 21, 2020)

Megan said:


> I just followed! Your little doggy is just the cutest!


That’s Tulip. She’s ridiculously cute.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 16, 2020)

@Megan who are you on Instagram?


----------



## Megan (Oct 19, 2020)

Dawni said:


> @Megan who are you on Instagram?


www.instagram.com/blissfulbrilliance

I need to up my posting game...but working full time elsewhere, I find it slides a bit.


----------



## EllieMae (Oct 19, 2020)

I love finding new accounts to follow! Just followed you all - can't wait to keep up with all your work!


----------



## Dawni (Oct 19, 2020)

Followed you both! Beautiful soaps


----------



## The Park Bench (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm @park_bench_naturals and am enjoying checking out your IG pages my friends!


----------



## Dawni (Oct 20, 2020)

The Park Bench said:


> I'm @park_bench_naturals and am enjoying checking out your IG pages my friends!


I just followed you!


----------



## GemstonePony (Oct 23, 2020)

Just made an instagram account.
@GemstonePony


----------

